# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing >  NativeAI, News360, Sunnyvale, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - News360

Website - native.ai

facebook.com/nativeai

twitter.com/nativeai

----------


## Airicist

Introducing - NativeAI

Published on Feb 25, 2016




> NativeAI is a technology that empowers digital media with deep audience analytics that help editors, audience development, and revenue officers make better strategic decisions and increase the bottom line.

----------

